
I trained a robot to play The Witness - cvphelps
https://www.wandb.com/articles/i-trained-a-robot-to-play-the-witness
======
gabesmed
Project creator here, this was an experiment inspired by the WitnessIRL thread
on reddit to find puzzle patterns from the Witness anywhere. I'm also an
experienced web engineer but pretty new to deep learning, so it was an
opportunity to learn the concepts while applying to a meaningful problem.

